# removing stickers from visors.....?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

those seatbelt/airbag stickers on the visors are ugly

i tried just picking one off, just tore into pieces...

do i just use hair dryer/lighter fluid or ????


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to do this as well.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

You do realize that those labels being there are a Federal Law.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> You do realize that those labels being there are a Federal Law.


When's the last time the feds came knocking on your door and asked to see your airbag stickers?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

McNeo said:


> When's the last time the feds came knocking on your door and asked to see your airbag stickers?


Last week after they checked my bed mattress tags. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> You do realize that those labels being there are a Federal Law.


The Federal Law on safety labels very clearly states that the purchaser can remove them. The manufacturer must put them on but once sold you don't have to keep them.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The answer I got when I asked the same question about the stickers on the windshield visors was: _"...they are not INTENDED to be removed..."_


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Exactly, same with the mattress tags (lol) the end user can do whatever you want.

Not sure if there's different visors in different trims, but mine seem to be some weird cheap plastic - I wouldn't take a heat gun/hairdryer or any strong chemicals to it.

A friends suggestion is to get a square/rectangle piece of vinyl cut and simply cover it.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Do we have any idea about how to remove them ? They are impossible to simply peel and seperate without the use of chemicals.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

From my understanding. Some years ago they were a type of label that could be pealed off. Someone did that and sold the car. The new owner got into an accident and sued as they were not warned and did win in court.

Hence the reason why they are made not to be removed. 

49 CFR 575.105 - Vehicle rollover. | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I covered the airbag warnings on my Pontiac with these:

Pontiac Grand Prix GT Warning Decal 2005 2006 2007 2008 | eBay









I wonder if someone might make something similar for the Cruze or if something might already be available. All it would take to make this work for the Diesel is a change of the engine photo and replacing the stats (using torque instead of HP).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

this seems to be the agreed upon method....VWVortex.com - DIY: Removing the airbag warning stickers from your sun visors

will try this week


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> I covered the airbag warnings on my Pontiac with these:
> 
> Pontiac Grand Prix GT Warning Decal 2005 2006 2007 2008 | eBay
> 
> ...


I think someone at Chevy was thinking the same thing: 2015 Corvette Gets Digital Performance Driving Coach » AutoGuide.com News


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I think that was a plastic sun-visor not a cloth covering cardboard 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

